# Blakkstone Hexx Roxx Bambino's in Airdrie for Haley's 18th



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

First an update...
This past Sunday at the Kingshead was a huge success. Approximatly $6500 was raised along with a Van donation going to the band Ferny Turnbull. FT was in a rollover accident in January thankfully all members survived but they lost their Van and about $15000 in gear. The music community of Calgary came together and helped them out. I/Blakkstone Hexx was very happy to be part of it. Plus I waon the Shecter Tempest Jagermeister guitar!

This Friday night Blakkstone Hexx will be at Bambino's Neighborhood Pub in Airdrie celebrating my second Daughter's Bday! Gonna be a great time for sure. I'll be rokkin the Jager guitar!

Cheers All
Lemmy


----------

